# Now that I'm a certified culinarian, I need some guidance



## flacook (Aug 25, 2015)

I just graduated LCB Orlando and also have recognized as a certified culinarian by the ACF. 

I want to know what, if any, would be a great move.. I already work in a restaurant but I would like to see how hotels and resorts are.. this off season is really killing, not only on hours but also on my skills, I barely use them... is like that in the hotel and resorts industry? 

I want to use my skills and certs to the fullest.. any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@flacook ,

It's hard to find someone who is more supportive of young cooks than I am. I'm certainly not trying to be an a hole, but please

don't call yourself certified, especially when interviewing for a position. You will have many jobs that you're not going to be using your skills mainly because you develop you're skills as you move along in your career.


----------



## flacook (Aug 25, 2015)

Heard, so why even give out those types of certificationsome if I can not say that I am certified? What is the point? That makes no sense to me.. Especially if I am confident enough tof stand behind my skills...


----------



## flacook (Aug 25, 2015)

@panini


----------



## flacook (Aug 25, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I get what your saying.. I don't think I'm hot stuff.. But I know for a fact I'm hard worker and I'm quick learner... different kitchens operate differently, I understand that. .. @panini... 

But I thought that's what certifications were for... to show that you are familiar and be able to get a decent salary


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have any experience to go along with that certification?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

You should put your education on your resume.  Also your AFC certification should be listed.  The hotel resort industry is more regimented than many restaurants.  You will start out with a salary that sucks.  After many years you will end up with a salary that sucks less.  Attend the ACF meetings and get active.  Continue with their education program and network with them.  Be proud of your degree and certifications, just don't let them go to your head.  Remember no matter how good you are don't underestimate the other guy. Good luck!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@flacook ,

You're right. That's not my MO. You should be proud of your education and don't let anyone tell you different. I was wrong.

I guess it was just a crappy morning for me. After 16,790 of them I guess 1 is not so bad.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

ACF Central Florida (Orlando) is one of the best chapters in the nation.  You should have no problem.

I always thought that the CC certification was school + concurrent working internship.  Maybe I'm wrong, they keep changing the requirements.

Anyway keep at it.  Get yourself some medals.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi flacook,

Read your post, the responses, and your responses back.  You've got your head screwed on correctly, with the proper amount of bolts, and I appreciate and enjoy your posts.

Here's how I see things:

My driver's license is a certification.  It certifies that I know the rules of the road.  It is not a substitute for experience, however.  If I wanted to drive a vehicle for a company, they would most likely demand a clean driver's record before they hire me.  If I had "0"  driving experience and a clean record, and the other guy 5 years experience with two parking tickets, the employer would most likely choose the other guy.

The certifications are good stuff.  It tells everyone you are serious about your career, and are not someone on sit around and wait for things to happen, you make them happen.

When you go to the hotels and larger employers you will deal firstly with H.R.  Their job is to "pigeon hole" you (see what area you would fit in best) and quantify you.  They like to use certifications to do this.  Your boss, the Chef likes to use experience to quantify you. 

So you need both, the certifications and the experience.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll echo everyone else. Experience is important.

     I would recommend hotels, large ones in particular that have multiple foodservice venues (restaurants, banquets, etc.). I enjoyed the hotels largely because I got to see many facets of the business all at once. 

     The development and use of your skills will vary from job to job. As time passes you accumulate skills, using when appropriate. Sometimes you learn what not to do. That's important too. 

If you have a good ACF chapter, by all means take advantage of it but you should know that not everyone in the industry is aware of the ACF and what it stands for so don't be too surprised if you get an occasional blank look. Chapters vary in quality as well so if you move, your local chapter may be better or worse than the one in your last location. 

Anyway, like everyone else has said, Certifications are great but hard experience rounds you out and that takes time.


----------



## akat (Jun 9, 2015)

work only in great places. then be a cowboy for a year and chillax, wow the crowd. then ONLY WORK IN GREAT PLACES. make a name, get on with business.


----------



## brian barker (Sep 23, 2015)

Work somewhere that has good quality food and high standards. Somewhere that you can build a good foundation. The larger your foundation the more you can build onto that foundation.


----------



## herb dubois (Aug 25, 2016)

Still in training. Six months to go. Got a late start, but my passion is still strong for Culinary Arts. Worked in Law Enforcement most of my adult life. Then on to fast food management. Got to stay focused. Got to find my "niche" in this industry.


----------

